# Kinda worried...



## Marie28 (Jun 10, 2018)

So two of our three bred Silver fox does gave birth today!

Our doe Ruby had 2 DOAs One was very large and kinda bloated the other one looked like she pulled it out (streched out with a hole in its belly area). She currently has 4 healthy but unfed kits in the beautiful nest she built. She has been acting very strange. She is spending a lot of time in her nest and she has not eaten her sunflower seeds (She is normally a total pig) Also she seems more panicked when we where looking at the kits than her other 3 litters. And when I last went out there I saw a bloody blob on the wire... placenta?... I dont know if maybe she has another kit stuck or what.... 

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 10, 2018)

Can you palapate? Personally as long as there is no discharge or active pushing I would give her another day to recover. And I would guess placenta was the blob.


----------



## Marie28 (Jun 10, 2018)

Shes not really in to being touched so I think palpitating her will cause more harm than good. Shes not pushing and I got a pretty good view of her hind end through the wire and no discharge. She seems pretty exhausted so we will see.


----------

